# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Allgemeines Mountainbike Board >  freeride halbschale ?

## UmFBiker

hey ich wollte fragen was ihr davon haltet bei freeriden einen halbschalen helm und eine goggle zu tragen 
danke schon mal für die antowrt

----------


## papa schlumpf

was soll man davon halten?ich würde einen FF helm nehmen, aber jedem seines wie es ihm passt.

----------


## noox

Die Frage ist, was du unter Freeriden verstehst. 

Prinzipiell ist es Geschmacksache. Sobald ich trete, trage ich Halbschale mit normaler Bike-Brille. Ich bin nicht so der Fan von Halbschale und Goggle. Aber gibt genug, die so fahren. 

Wennst sowieso im Bikepark unterwegs bist, würde ich definitiv einen Fullface nehmen.

----------


## georg

Wie noox schon gesagt hat, kommt drauf an was du unter Freeride verstehst:
Bikebark -> Fullface
mit Kumpels bei einer Strecke umhängen, raufschieben, runterfahren, -springen -> Fullface
Eine Runde fahren, also selber treten, ... -> Halbschale mit normalen Radlbrillen

----------


## UmFBiker

ok danke für die antworten 
ja ich meinte  ein paar runden mit den freunden drehen also kein Bikepark

----------


## robertg202

Sehe ich genauso wie die Anderen:
Wenn man mit dem Freunden im Wald spielt = nur DH-Fokus, und im Bikepark sowieso: FF.
Sobald ich trete: Halbschale.

----------

